# Christina



## Mr_Norwood (May 3, 2019)

Story Time. (yay)

A couple of months ago I was in Italy taking the highspeed train from Milan to Florence.

I boarded the train and went to find my seat, the seats are configured in 2x2 with a table in between them. I found my seat, put my bag and coat away and i sat down.. A few minutes later a young early 20s girl came and sit opposite me. She was carrying a McDonalds takeout bag.. I looked over smiled and said "you hungry? haha". She also laughed and said "yes do you want some" and gestured for me to share some of her fries.. I didn't

Anyway, we had such a nice long conversation and it turns out she is a Law student and was going home to her home city for the weekend, she was recommending me places to visit in Milan and was showing me some Instagram food images.

I really wanted to exchange details and invite her for a date next time I am in Milan.. ( i would have fucking flown back "on business" there just to meet her  )
Anyway, i completely bottled it. I shock her hand and said goodbye...

I took an image of some pizza place she recommended I go to and it has some tag of some instagram profile, which i assume is one of her friends, i tried to followthat account but didn't get accepted


Moral of the story incels. Always '*go for it*' or you'll regret it.


----------



## HorseFace (May 3, 2019)

still more nt and low inhib than 99% of the forum


----------



## Mr_Norwood (May 3, 2019)

You think most of this forum would have sat there in silence looking out the windows?

For me that is more awkward


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (May 3, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> You think most of this forum would have sat there in silence looking out the windows?
> 
> For me that is more awkward


I would've


----------



## impure666 (May 3, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Story Time. (yay)
> 
> A couple of months ago I was in Italy taking the highspeed train from Milan to Florence.
> 
> ...


didn red


----------



## Mr_Norwood (May 3, 2019)

impure666 said:


> didn red



I spent 10 minutes writing it


----------



## TBOLT (May 4, 2019)

didn't read


----------



## Mr_Norwood (May 23, 2019)

Still thinking about you, Christina.

Not a day goes by without you entering my mind..


----------



## BendLowReachHigh (May 23, 2019)

More of stories like this please, it makes my day at work more interesting.

Here's one.

When I was like 17 there was a girl I was flirting with work and she was flirting back, I really liked her, probably my looksmatch or slightly below, one day after work I gave her a lift home, when we stopped I could she was waiting for me to make a move on her but I didn't and she simply got out in the end.

A week or so later she heard (from a mutual friend) that I liked her and so came up to me and said something like '<Mutual Friend> said you wanted to ask me out'... I replied with 'Yea he's always saying weird stuff like that' 

That was the end of our flirting and it fizzled out after that, I genuinely don't know what's wrong with me, I often wonder how different my life would be if I made a move on her in the car or said yes to her question about asking her out.

JFL that this was back in like 2004 now, most of you youngcels would of been in diapers.


----------



## IceCutter (May 23, 2019)

P. S. I also have a few of these stories btw I think all oldcels do


----------



## nausea (May 23, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Still thinking about you, Christina.
> 
> Not a day goes by without you entering my mind..


cuckholder


----------



## Warlockcel (May 23, 2019)

grimmie


----------



## Hunter (May 23, 2019)

arent you married?


----------



## Mr_Norwood (May 23, 2019)

Everyday .. not even lying


----------



## Mr_Norwood (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Mr_Norwood (May 29, 2019)

Still thinking about you


----------



## fobos (May 29, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Still thinking about you


Don't cry when the sun is gone, because the tears won't let you see the stars.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (May 29, 2019)

I dont care about the sun or the stars

I just want Christina. I want to tell her my feels for her... and what an amazing future we could have and i would do anything for her
I'm actually searching universities in Milan looking for law students on Facebook.. Maybe i'll strike gold


----------



## Deleted member 1329 (May 30, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> I dont care about the sun or the stars
> 
> I just want Christina. I want to tell her my feels for her... and what an amazing future we could have and i would do anything for her
> I'm actually searching universities in Milan looking for law students on Facebook.. Maybe i'll strike gold


holy fuck that beta talk, meet girl for 10 minutes in love with her Hans bring the flamethrower


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (May 30, 2019)

Don't you already have some prime Ukrainian girl waiting for you in Kiev ?


----------



## Mr_Norwood (May 30, 2019)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Don't you already have some prime Ukrainian girl waiting for you in Kiev ?



It's not enough... I want it all


----------



## Mr_Norwood (May 30, 2019)

Christina there is a slayer thinking about you everyday


----------



## Mr_Norwood (May 30, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Christina there is a slayer thinking about you everyday


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 30, 2019)

Mr_Norwood: I wouldn't leave your for anyone else, Christina

Christina: Nor Would I


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 30, 2019)

Didn't read a single word of your stupid larp you bald fuck.


----------



## Vanillestorms (May 30, 2019)

Tl;dr pls?


----------



## Mr_Norwood (May 30, 2019)

I'll be dreaming about you tonight Christina


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 30, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> larp


----------



## BrettyBoy (May 30, 2019)

Damn.


----------



## kobecel (May 30, 2019)

Low t


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (May 30, 2019)

boyo im gonna tear up


----------



## Sizzurp (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jun 12, 2019)

Still thinking about her


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jun 12, 2019)

did you fuck her?


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 12, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Still thinking about her


bro...


----------



## kobecel (Jun 12, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Still thinking about her


She lives Rent free in your head


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 12, 2019)

kobecel said:


> She lives Rent free in your head


he lives rent free in kiev


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jun 12, 2019)

kobecel said:


> She lives Rent free in your head


The truth


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 12, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> The truth


It must be cold for her without any insulation


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jun 13, 2019)

Not once fucking day


----------



## LegendOfIncel (Jun 13, 2019)

not a single word


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jun 13, 2019)

Mr_Norwood: I wouldn't leave you for anything!

Christina: Nor Would I


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Aug 10, 2019)

Was thinking about you today, Christina


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 10, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> The truth


At least you admit it.


----------



## Titbot (Aug 10, 2019)

She’s probably thank fucken god I’m off the train. He talked to much


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 10, 2019)

Your avatar: Norwoods me. XD


----------



## KrissKross (Aug 10, 2019)

Yep, like i have told you before, you stupid british cuck, REGRET IS A THOUSAND TIMES WORSE THAN REJECTION. HAD IT BEEN REJECTION, YOU WOULD HAVE FORGOTTEN ABOUT IT THE DAY AFTER. BUT THIS REGRET MAY POSSIBLY FOLLOW YOU TO YOUR *GRAVE*. 
Don't let it happen again.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm deluding myself anyway. She'd have said "I have a boyfriend"

It's 2019 what attractive young women doesn't have a bf???

Especially in university and in the country of the thirstiest men known to mankind jfl


----------



## KrissKross (Aug 10, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> I'm deluding myself *COPING *anyway. She'd have said "I have a boyfriend"
> 
> It's 2019 what attractive young women doesn't have a bf???
> 
> Especially in university and in the country of the thirstiest men known to mankind jfl


----------



## National Rodgerism (Aug 20, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> I'm deluding myself anyway. She'd have said "I have a boyfriend"
> 
> It's 2019 what attractive young women doesn't have a bf???
> 
> Especially in university and in the country of the thirstiest men known to mankind jfl


Well, at least you're self aware.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks for bumping this thread..

I just begun to forget about Christina


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Aug 26, 2019)

Was thinking about you today


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Aug 26, 2019)

story of your life



Spoiler: NSFW












Christina have fun with Joss at home while her husband cuckold


Schau dir Christina have fun with Joss at home while her husband cuckold auf Pornhub.com, an, der besten Hardcore-Porno-Webseite. Pornhub.com biete die größte Auswahl an kostenlosen Babe Sex-Videos mit den heißesten Pornostars. Wenn du big boobs XXX Filme willst, findest du sie hier.




de.pornhub.com


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Aug 26, 2019)

obesecel said:


> story of your life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not my Christina
If wasn't meant to be


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Mr_Norwood (Sep 18, 2019)

I thought about you last night


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Oct 22, 2019)

Was thinking about you today


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 15, 2019)

It never began for me and Christina


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 15, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> It never began for me and obesecel


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 15, 2019)

Hey bro stop bumping these ancient threads


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 15, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Hey bro stop bumping obesecel


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 15, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> She also laughed and said "yes do you want some" and gestured for me to share some of her fries.. I didn't


high inhib


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Dec 28, 2019)

I dreamed about you today


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Dec 31, 2019)

I will find you in 2020


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Dec 31, 2019)

dn rd


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 31, 2019)

hello its Christina here, i came here to tell you youre a creepy baldie and you should buy some premium grade rope

teehee


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## KlutchPurpp (Jan 4, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Hey bro stop bumping these ancient threads


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 4, 2020)

Didnt read


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Feb 27, 2020)

This could have been my salvation


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 5, 2020)

Oh Christina, i hope you're safe and well


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jun 27, 2020)

1 year on.. time flies i guess


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 27, 2020)

brutal


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jun 27, 2020)

BendLowReachHigh said:


> More of stories like this please, it makes my day at work more interesting.
> 
> Here's one.
> 
> ...


Brutal


----------

